# Artlii Mana RD-630 remote control



## Bucketweet (8 mo ago)

I was given a mini Artlii Mana RD-630 projector which is missing the remote control. The unit turns on but needs the remote control to make it work. Is there anyone that can steer me in the right direction to find either the OEM remote or a universal remote. Thanks for any help. 

Dale


----------



## Molly33 (7 mo ago)

не дает покоя - Перевод на английский - примеры русский | Reverso Context


----------



## cwprojector01 (6 mo ago)

You could search for the brand seller and contact them for help.


----------

